# what are these wheels?



## dubwerkz (Mar 12, 2001)

THey are 16" ATEV, does anyone know if these are nice wheels? Or any history behind them?


----------



## dubwerkz (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: what are these wheels? (dubwerkz)*

ttt


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: what are these wheels? (dubwerkz)*

They look like AZEV Type A. Maybe they are copies.


----------



## dubwerkz (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: what are these wheels? (Cosmic VR6)*

hmmm...ATEV -AZEV 
WTH?


----------



## YetiMan (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: what are these wheels? (dubwerkz)*

They also look suspiciously similar to the Ronal R34. Same size as what that wheel is only available in right now too...
http://www.ronalusa.com/wheels/wheels_html/previous_new.html


----------



## mk1classic (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: what are these wheels? (dubwerkz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]THey are 16" ATEV, does anyone know if these are nice wheels? Or any history behind them?







[HR][/HR]​They are Azev A design. http://www.azev.de/ 
They are the most common tuner wheel in Germany in the 1990s together with Borbet A. AZEV changed there name after sometime from ATEV to AZEV that’s why you will find two different names. 
They are nice wheels that still are possible to get new. You get them in almost all possible dimensions from 7x15" to 9x19". 
The most used dimension is the 9x16" et15. This was/is used on mk2 golf with G60 flares and BMW E30. I personally think they look better when they are wide (more than 7.5") 
Hope this was to some help


----------

